# Damn, I am hot, hot, hot!



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I haven't been active on Match for months. I guess my subscription is about to expire? Because, hot damn! All of the sudden all these 29 year old hard bodied women from all over the country, just looking for guys just like me, keep liking my profile and making me a favorite! If it keeps up, I may have to re-enlist!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ynot said:


> I haven't been active on Match for months. I guess my subscription is about to expire? Because, hot damn! All of the sudden all these 29 year old hard bodied women from all over the country, just looking for guys just like me, keep liking my profile and making me a favorite! If it keeps up, I may have to re-enlist!


Those are robot(fake profiles) to keep you subscribed. It almost worked but luckily you know me...Sorry Y!!! Dude


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw Dude, don't be such a buzz kill. Sometimes the rooster needs to crow!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Dude007 said:


> Those are robot(fake profiles) to keep you subscribed. It almost worked but luckily you know me...Sorry Y!!! Dude


You mean all those 29 year old hard bodied women just looking for a man to share their bodies with aren't real? I feel so deflated - haha!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Ynot said:


> You mean all those 29 year old hard bodied women just looking for a man to share their bodies with aren't real? I feel so deflated - haha!


I got it . 

Funny how that works!!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Might I suggest CougarLife.com if you are into the online dating world..Well, thats where us CUBS will hang out anyway! DUDE


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Ynot said:


> You mean all those 29 year old hard bodied women just looking for a man to share their bodies with aren't real? I feel so deflated - haha!


Wow, I'm at work feeling really down and then I saw this thread. Made me laugh out loud!

Thanks, I really needed that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I don't even need to subscribe. Hot Russian girls are constantly emailing me. I'll get to them as soon as that nice guy from Nigeria finishes transferring $125,223,116 into my checking account.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> I don't even need to subscribe. Hot Russian girls are constantly emailing me. I'll get to them as soon as that nice guy from Nigeria finishes transferring $125,223,116 into my checking account.


Man, now I am really bummed! Not only are those hot 29 year olds fake, but now I realize I am not even getting hit on by all those beautiful Russian women and I haven't hit the Nigerian lottery so I have to remain lonely and keep working! Life seems so pointless now.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Ynot said:


> Man, now I am really bummed! Not only are those hot 29 year olds fake, but now I realize I am not even getting hit on by all those beautiful Russian women and I haven't hit the Nigerian lottery so I have to remain lonely and keep working! Life seems so pointless now.


You're in my thoughts and prayers :crying:.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> You're in my thoughts and prayers :crying:.


Does anyone have the phone number for the suicide hotline??!! He may actually do it this time! DUDE


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't worry. I have this amazing new business opportunity for you that will let you make millions working just a few hours a day from your own home. You will be selling pills that make men irresistible to women. 






Ynot said:


> Man, now I am really bummed! Not only are those hot 29 year olds fake, but now I realize I am not even getting hit on by all those beautiful Russian women and I haven't hit the Nigerian lottery so I have to remain lonely and keep working! Life seems so pointless now.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

For a generous, tax deductible donation to the Moderator Retirement Plan, we can guarantee only the hottest (Single) ladies of TAM will PM you with their photos and contact information.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Hehe. I needed a chuckle after today's awful news cycle. Thanks.


----------



## Annie123 (Apr 27, 2015)

joannacroc said:


> Hehe. I needed a chuckle after today's awful news cycle. Thanks.


Same here  Yes, thanks!


----------

